# Gib Pfand!



## Specter

Hallo!

"Gib Pfand" ist zwar ein wenig seltsamer Ausspruch, aber jener kam durch einen 'Verhörer' zu Stande und ist irgendwie im Freundeskreis mutiert 
Letztens habe ich einen Freund nach einer Tschechischen Übersetzung gefragt. Habe es aber nur auf Zuruf erhalten.

Was ich mir notieren konnte war:
_Dej zalohn!_
Nach etwas Wörterbüchersuche bin ich aber etwas skeptisch geworden.
Soweit ich das recherchieren konnte ist ein entsprechendes Wort für
Pfand (Flaschenpfand) etwa:
_záloha_

Bin etwas verwirrt, kann das jemand richtig stellen?
Wäre vielmals verbunden für die Richtigstellung des doch etwas merkwürdigen Satzes. 

Grüße Specter


----------



## Jana337

Hallo und herzlich willkommen! 

Richtig wäre "dej zálohu!". "Záloha" ist vollkommen richtig, aber im Tschechischen deklinieren wir die Substantive und "zálohu" ist der Akkusativ. Du hast es Dir falsch notiert. Eventuell schreibst Du "u" und "n" ähnlich.

Außerdem gibt es jedoch einen sinnvollen (wenn auch umgangssprachlichen) Satz "dej fant" (natürlich ein Germanismus). Man kann es etwa unter Adoleszenten hören, die zum Beispiel Kartenspiele spielen und wer verliert, muss entweder etwas Bizarres oder Peinliches tun (auf das Balkon gehen und die Hymne singen u.ä.) oder ein Stück Kleidung, in diesem Kontext "fant" genannt, abgeben. 

Ich hoffe, es hilft Dir weiter. 

Jana


----------



## Specter

Super!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ja, wird wohl ein Fehler meinerseits gewesen sein und habe das 'n' und 'u' verwechselt.
Geholfen hat mir auch der weitere Hinweis. 'fant' ist hier dann wohl doch das besser Wort.

Nochmals Dank für die kompetente Hilfe,
Specter.


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:


> Außerdem gibt es jedoch einen sinnvollen (wenn auch umgangssprachlichen) Satz "dej fant" (natürlich ein Germanismus). Man kann es etwa unter Adoleszenten hören, die zum Beispiel Kartenspiele spielen und wer verliert, muss entweder etwas Bizarres oder Peinliches tun (auf das Balkon gehen und die Hymne singen u.ä.) oder ein Stück Kleidung, in diesem Kontext "fant" genannt, abgeben.



Fant ist ein Germanismus?? Wieder was dazugelernt! Auf Russisch gibt's das Wort nämlich auch. Und das Spiel geht genauso (*игра в фанты*).


----------

